# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Toro-X-2S Freeform polishing

## Pdorn

Dear Sir 
Who is ever been to use freeform or freestyle polishing by Toro-x-2S Satishloh ?
help me to discuss. I have to use in my Rx Lab is very good same as new machine. I can use both form cut to direct polishing & old lab version without Hard tool polishing.the cyclepolishing time is 3-4 min.


Pdorn

----------

